# What number bulbs is in the front turn signal of a MK4 Jetta?????? Anyone??



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

I have an MK4 Jetta and an trying to order the correct new turn signal







bulbs and need to know what size/model it is. It is not an 1156 or 1157 bulb. Please Help!!!
Post answer here or email at [email protected] 
Thanks!
GS


----------



## Lumalux (Jun 29, 2001)

*Re: What number bulbs is in the front turn signal of a MK4 Jetta?????? Anyone?? (gsantelli)*

The stock lamp in the Jetta and Golf sold in North America is 3457NA up until the mid-2002 model year run when VW switched to an amber lens, at which point the clear version of the lamp was used (3457). There are a number of alternatives that can also be used, namely 3057NA, 3157NA, 3347NA, and the 4000 series long-life lamps. If you decide to use something other than the 3457NA, replace the bulbs in pairs to maintain balance.
E-code lights which are stock on vehicles sold in Europe and which are available for installation on US vehicles used a different type of bulb (PY21W) which has an unusual indexing pin.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: What number bulbs is in the front turn signal of a MK4 Jetta?????? Anyone?? (Lumalux)*

Got a pic of this bulb? Is it a large push-in type? Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: What number bulbs is in the front turn signal of a MK4 Jetta?????? Anyone?? (gsantelli)*

push in type.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: What number bulbs is in the front turn signal of a MK4 Jetta?????? Anyone?? (Lumalux)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The stock lamp in the Jetta and Golf sold in North America is 3457NA up until the mid-2002 model year run when VW switched to an amber lens, at which point the clear version of the lamp was used (3457) [HR][/HR]​
This is GOOD info clearifies soemthing in another thread!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: What number bulbs is in the front turn signal of a MK4 Jetta?????? Anyone?? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Got a pic of this bulb? Is it a large push-in type? Please help!
Thanks![HR][/HR]​-> mid 2002








Mid 2002->


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: What number bulbs is in the front turn signal of a MK4 Jetta?????? Anyone?? (Cullen)*

Thanks again!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

